# Best RPM for mowing



## warcloud (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a BX 2360 with 3 hours on it I need a little input from you experts. My tractor manual states not to run engine at full RPM until after the 50 hr. break in. The mower manual states to run engine at full RPM for best results. I guess I need to know which way to go less RPM while mowing or full speed. If less RPM what rpm you all suggest?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would break it in the same way you will use it. I am no expert and have had only 1 brand new tractor. Better ask the Dealer for his suggestion.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

the tachometer should have an indicator for turning your mower at 550 rpm. This will be less than full throttle. Operatet the tractor there and you'll be fine.


----------



## C ALLIS (Nov 4, 2009)

run it at the specified rpms for the deck you have it will be fine.....if a mid mount deck it should be turning 2200 rpms i believe at around 2000 rpms on tach.if using rear mower then run it around 2000 rpms for first 50 hrs....especially if its a hydro.....its is tougher then you think....kubota's are made as tough as any thing you can get...good purchase...


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Run it wide open but back it up just a touch to were you hear the engine change just slightly and you will be fine. Its worse on a engine to be struggling than it is to run her wide open.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

My Deere has an indicator a little less the full RPMs for 540 RPM PTO. That is where I run it, and it is new. With a 3 year warranty, I am not going to worry about it. And I am confident it is not going to hurt the Yanmar engine. Besides it is better to have the oil pressure up, rather the pound the main bearing out at low RPMs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Morgan said:


> Run it wide open but back it up just a touch to were you hear the engine change just slightly and you will be fine. Its worse on a engine to be struggling than it is to run her wide open.


Now my engine is 26 years old and I run it at about 2/3rds or 3/4s throttle because I always worry about the heat from excess friction and worry about piston and wrist bearing slap and so on. Is this a good idea or should I go full throttle still? I do nudge it to full throttle if I go through very thick dense grass, and here the engine really lug down and the belt start to slip. Just curious, and now worried about the main and rod bearings in terms of oil pressure.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I have always done and been taught since I was a young boy to open the throttle wide open and then back it down just a touch. If you have a tach that says 540 on it thats fine but even still thats how I do it, I dont watch the tach that often except to see how much load im pulling on the tractor when I am running the PTO. If the tach drops more than 500rpm you are going to fast speed wise a 200 to 300 change is pretty normal. My tractors are a 1965 and a 1952 and I run both tractors the same way.


----------

